
How Apple Is Giving Design a Bad Name - andyjohnson0
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3053406/how-apple-is-giving-design-a-bad-name
======
wnissen
The number of extra, unnecessary clicks spawned by the lack of a back button
must be in the trillions. It's the one thing I truly miss about Android. But
the back button is really the industrial design side winning over the UI side
anyway That's been a theme lately. You could give the iPhone true all-day
battery life by making it what, 1mm thicker? Give the MacBook Pro easily
replaceable memory and storage for about the same increase. Give much nicer
travel on the keys, etc. But they don't want to do that. They want to make
something that other companies can't replicate, so they squeeze every last
fraction of a millimeter in order to stay ahead.

